# Pollock



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how this fish adds up? Its real cheap at the store like $1.69 per pound....so I can stand to eat it twice a day without feeling like I am spending a fortune. I have been eating more fish lately to cut and its working great. I think its working better then chicken, and for being a NON fish eating person with the right seasonings I must admit taste better then chicken too!

So anyways I been eating a LOT of Tilapia, Salmon, and Orange Roughy.....but this Pollock fish is real appealing with the price.

If Pollock isn't a good choice what about the Tilapia? That seems to taste good and is not that expense when compared to Salmon and Orange Roughy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

When I first read this thread, I thought you were having trouble with a Polish woman.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 8, 2007)

How do you eat it?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How do you eat it?



I have been baking everything....pyrex dish with say 4 filets in it....I drizzle a little olive oil over it and then lightly season it with stuff....typically low sodium stuff...I go to a specialty seasonings store for my stuff....good stuff!

I have thought about grilling it, but its real easy and quick to bake with it....and I don't have to mess with the grill. (love to grill though) I do grill my salmon steaks. As for now the white fish like the Roughy, Pollock, and Tilapia I have been baking it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 8, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I have been baking everything....pyrex dish with say 4 filets in it....I drizzle a little olive oil over it and then lightly season it with stuff....typically low sodium stuff...I go to a specialty seasonings store for my stuff....good stuff!
> 
> I have thought about grilling it, but its real easy and quick to bake with it....and I don't have to mess with the grill. (love to grill though) I do grill my salmon steaks. As for now the white fish like the Roughy, Pollock, and Tilapia I have been baking it.


Sounds tasty.  

Well I looked up Pollok cooked dry heat and here's what came up.  Just pay attention to the serving size and do the math.  Hope this helps.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 9, 2007)

according to that site everything is high in cholesterol....even chicken....and every fish I eat....may as well start eating bacon again for breakfast.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

I wouldn't pay much attention to the cholesterol unless you have a reason to be.  

Pollock is good,  Excellent fat source (omega 3's),  Good Protein.

Bacon is load with saturated fats.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was kidding about the bacon...though I adore bacon!....but my total cholesterol was 155 last time it was checked...not much to worry about there....so I guess you are right...should just eat the fish since there is so much good in it. 

I guess my concerns were based on nobody ever mentioning this fish...its always about the salmon or the tuna in BBing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey TM!  How are you?  Pollack is good.  Tilapia is good.  Salmon is good.  Orange rougy is good.  You are on the right track.  Just keep mixing it up for variety.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jul 9, 2007)

tasty

Recipes : White Fish Fillets Amandine : Food Network


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I wouldn't pay much attention to the cholesterol unless you have a reason to be.
> 
> Pollock is good,  Excellent fat source (omega 3's),  Good Protein.
> 
> Bacon is load with saturated fats.



Is it an excellent source of n3?  I thought it was a white flakey fish and not very oily at all.  I don't think pollock has that much fat in it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey TM!  How are you?  Pollack is good.  Tilapia is good.  Salmon is good.  Orange rougy is good.  You are on the right track.  Just keep mixing it up for variety.



JD whats up bro? Its wonderful to see you around. I have been laying low the past year or so. I have been staying away from the gear going back to the roots. I gained a lot of muscle in a short period of time...along with that came some extra fat, higher blood pressure and increased anxiety. So I went back to the basics and learning to eat super clean...my body doesn't require what some of these guys need....I don't need the 10K diets to gain quick like most....so bottom line I am holding off on more cycles and just eating clean and getting to know food better (fish)....sick and burned out on chicken, and realize I can't eat steak forever without having issues. Body is healthy and I'm learning more about myself now more then ever.


So what you been up to? How has your journey been? I don't see you around much, but then again I don't post that often anymore. Thanks for making my night...its nice to see some of the guys that have helped me learn and improve in the sport....not to mention the home feeling that used to be around this joint back a few years.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Is it an excellent source of n3?  I thought it was a white flakey fish and not very oily at all.  I don't think pollock has that much fat in it.



I have noticed that Pollock is a fatty fish....I have no clue if its good or bad fats, but its a fattier fish for sure. I think I read online it having a lot of Omegas in it but said its high in cholesterol....I suppose my levels are lower then the average joe so I shouldn't be concerned now.

I cook almost everything in olive oil...so I know I am getting good fats.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Is it an excellent source of n3?  I thought it was a white flakey fish and not very oily at all.  I don't think pollock has that much fat in it.



*Top 10 fish and shellfish consumed in the United States*

*Omega-3 fatty acids
(grams per 3-oz. serving)* 
Canned tuna (light)0.26???0.73    
Shrimp  0.27    
Pollock  0.46    
Salmon (fresh,frozen)  0.68???1.83    
Cod  0.13???0.24    
Catfish  0.15???0.20    
Clams  0.24    
Flounder or sole  0.43    
Crabs  0.34???0.40    
Scallops  0.17

Compared to salmon there is a difference but it is a decent source.


----------



## xnxbass (Jul 10, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I have noticed that Pollock is a fatty fish....I have no clue if its good or bad fats, but its a fattier fish for sure. I think I read online it having a lot of Omegas in it but said its high in cholesterol....I suppose my levels are lower then the average joe so I shouldn't be concerned now.
> 
> I cook almost everything in olive oil...so I know I am getting good fats.



if you're looking for something a little lower in fat/sodium/cholesterol haddock is a good idea... protein values match up as well, haddock being one or two grams less


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2007)

interesting.  i didn't know that.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

I love most seafood but pollack is one that I just can't stand


----------



## leg_press (Jul 11, 2007)

Years ago in the UK they replaced cod with pollock in fishcakes as its meant to have the same texture and flavour as cod. As cod is meant to be endangered.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 11, 2007)

They use pollock here in the US for fish sticks etc....I have been seasoning it and baking it....its turned out decent. Not as good as like orange roughy or tilapia, but its not bad. Nice thing is the price...like $1.67 a pound.


----------

